# Csv translation error in outlook



## Bens (May 26, 2009)

hi.
i have expoted my contacts in a csv file , but when i import the file in outlook 2003 following error message is displayed:

File error has encountered in csv(window) translator while initializing translator to build field map .

But when i open the csv file and save it as in CSV format again , it is imported without any error,

Following is the code to create csv File:

CSVWriter writers = new CSVWriter(new FileWriter("c:\\Contacts.csv"), ',');
writers.writeNext(header);
writers.writeAll(pda.getContacts(login_id), false);
writers.close();


This file is imported in successfully in yahoo.
However when i save it as agin in cvs format it is impoted in outlook ,where is the mistake , can any one help me?

Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Exported from what program? Most email programs have a built-in export feature.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

This would be better asked in the web & email forum I would have thought rather than the development forum.


----------



## Bens (May 26, 2009)

exporting contacts from database (mysql) in csv file , and i have to import the file in outlook 2003


----------



## Bens (May 26, 2009)

thanx for the help , ....


----------

